# Dudley Bicycle Swap Meet at NEW LOCATION  JUNE 23



## tanksalot (Jun 2, 2019)

BIKE SHOW SPECIAL. INDOOR OR OUTDOOR SPACES $25 BICYCLE SWAP MEET SUNDAY 
June 23 2019
9-am until you Leave. BIKES-PARTS=ACCESSORIES 
BRING YOUR OLD BICYCLES 
HI WHEEL- Stingray - BMX
CASH BUYERS ON HAND 
+ FREE HONEST APPRAISALS
FREE ADMISSION TO THE PUBLIC
Our 36th bicycle show and Our 2nd one at this location.. Held INDOORS and outdoors if weather is over 45 degrees) A fun day with bicycles bicycles and MORE bicycles. Buy Sell Trade. Worth the ride so be here or be square.
get all the details 
Bicycle show is held in the white building at 1017 Riverside Drive North Grosvenordale CT 06255

OUR 36th SHOW

2nd one AT THIS LOCATION. easy to get to Its right on RTE 12

DUDLEY MA INDOOR outdoor BIKE SHOW SUNDAY JUNE 23  2019
NEW LOCATION

NEW TIME. STARTS AT 9am until over
No early birds
Hall is rented from 9 am -5 pm

WORTH THE RIDE FROM ANYWHERE
for all the info about the show check bicycle mike on facebook

FUN DAY WITH BICYCLES AND BIKE PEOPLE
SUNDAY June 23  DUDLEY BIKE SWAP. Our 35th Swap. 1st One at New Location. 1017 Riverside Dr, North Grosvenordale, CT 06255 (RTE 12) 5 miles from Old Location . Turn left at Rite Aid onto Schofield ave (rte 12) and go 5 miles until Rte 12 merges with 131. Building is on Left. Indoors and Outdoor spots. Call eight hundred-336 B-I-K-E (2453) with any questions. Thanks Bicycle Mike


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2019)

Looking forward to this! Mike always puts on a great swap meet.


----------



## Barto (Jun 4, 2019)

I left a bit early from the last one and may have missed some deals (like I need more stuff -  lol)


----------



## catfish (Jun 4, 2019)

Who's going to be there? What are you bringing?


----------



## catfish (Jun 5, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## catfish (Jun 11, 2019)

Got a good pile of bikes and parts set aside for this show. Adding to it everyday.


----------



## Barto (Jun 16, 2019)

Well, I'll be there, I'll bring a variety of money.  All will be in original condition and have just the right amount of patina.  Unfortunately my money is all post war.  Like most, I hate loading stuff back in the car after a swap so my goal is to get rid of all my money.

Not yet sure what I "need" yet, but I'll figure out what I can't live without when I get there - yuck, yuck!
Bart


----------



## catfish (Jun 16, 2019)

Barto said:


> Well, I'll be there, I'll bring a variety of money.  All will be in original condition and have just the right amount of patina.  Unfortunately my money is all post war.  Like most, I hate loading stuff back in the car after a swap so my goal is to get rid of all my money.
> 
> Not yet sure what I "need" yet, but I'll figure out what I can't live without when I get there - yuck, yuck!
> Bart




Cool!


----------



## mike j (Jun 20, 2019)

It's getting close, looking forward to it.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 20, 2019)

Hourly Forecast for Sunday 06/23

  







             Sunday              06/23

 *0*% / *0* in              

Generally sunny. High 83F. Winds NW at 10 to 15


----------



## catfish (Jun 20, 2019)

Looks like a great day for a swap meet.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 21, 2019)

@tanksalot, or anyone who knows: Roughly how often does this swap take place?


----------



## catfish (Jun 21, 2019)

Blackbomber said:


> @tanksalot, or anyone who knows: Roughly how often does this swap take place?




Second time at this new location. Mike usually has them three or four times a year. Only about 10 miles from the old location.


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 21, 2019)

If any one is interested in any of the bikes below at the Dudley show. please PM me . These bikes may not go to the show other wise. Or if you need a specific part . (Men’s frames $50- $ 65 each frame)Cranks chain rings . Tires , wheels ,  Guards , Springer fork parts , Or anything else .
Huffy Aerowind road bike cool frame design . $99




Skyway road bike with rear disk $99 pic bike below .



1990s GT $300



Ross Apollo $350 rare color







Skyway bike $99 with rear disk





Westfield bike $125



Rollfast Hawthorne Tandem $350



Univega bmx late 70s or early 1980s  $200


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 22, 2019)

I will be their with some really really old crap and some of that newer crap from the 1920s should be fun


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 22, 2019)

What time are you able to load in at the new location?


----------



## Krakatoa (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ll be there on the lookout for a trailer for hauling my kids. I’ll bring one of the brats, too.


----------



## Barto (Jun 23, 2019)

What a great day, sun was out and I got a chance to drive on Bigelow Hollow Rd  - with the top down and the music up!  Spent a few hrs hanging and buying.  Spent so excited time talking with @Krakatoea and @tanksalot ....great guys.  Gotta tank Tanks a lot (Tom) for feeding my wheel fix (third time, thanks Tom).  He sold me a set of wheels for my Elgin....I didn't even know I needed them!


----------



## Barto (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Allrounderco (Jun 23, 2019)

A great day indeed! I didn’t find a trailer, but ended up finding a new lightweight to pull it. Something with better brakes and more gears than my Speedster. Should clean up very nice. Surprisingly, my daughter didn’t want to come, so I took the little guy, and we had fun.


----------

